
Ask HN: In what cases would you build an app over mobile site? - avip
My company decided to build a native app for mobile presence. I&#x27;m not from the domain and would like to know - what considerations come into such decision? Why do we need &quot;an app&quot; in 2018?
======
cimmanom
If you need excellent graphics performance (e.g. for games or AR). For better
access to cameras and microphone and maybe other hardware such as tilt sensor,
fingerprint ID, etc. For two-way integration with user's calendar, contacts,
etc. Integration with cloud storage services (Dropbox, iCloud, google drive).

People are more likely to enable notifications, location access, and the like
on an app than a website; and an app doesn't need to be open for notifications
to appear. You also get background update services for an app.

Drag and drop tends to work better in apps than mobile web (where the gesture
often becomes confused with scrolling).

And on iOS at least, Apple's ecosystem provides some utilities that let you
theoretically get away with not having a server (for purchases, game scores,
and the like).

------
chatmasta
If the app _is_ the product, it should feel native. Major apps lie WhatsApp,
Snapchat, instagram etc are built natively because that’s what users expect of
a professional app. If the app is auxiliary to your main value add, and users
primarily use your product on desktop, then a mobile website might make more
sense.

Have you considered a middle ground of something like react native?

------
hluska
I can think of a few reasons:

1\. If I need great graphics or better access to the phone's hardware, a
native app is still your best bet. If you need better access to hardware, you
may find some luck in the Phonegap/Cordova ecosystem but your mileage may
vary.

2\. If I had a key, extremely helpful investor who badly wanted an iPhone app
in her portfolio, I would be very tempted to build one.

3\. If my business model required an app, I would definitely build native. As
an example, if my app relied on notifications, access to locations, etc I'd
have more luck getting these permissions with an app.

------
LarryMade2
Off-line usability, data collection (yeah you can do it with some web tricks
now, but an app may be more stable)

Better UI than you can get via web (i.e. provide walking directions with a
compass)

Anything that uses sound/music or highly responsive graphics like action
games.

